# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Najlepszy okulista w polsce, gdzie ?!

## Tomasz M.

Szukam okulisty z prawdziwego zdarzenia, super specjalisty !!!
Mam problem z oczyma, bolą i są czerwone, wizyty w prywatnych klinikach nie pomagają, lekarze udają że wiedzą co mi jest, a ja nadal się z tym męczę.

Proszę o adresy i nazwiska super fachowców odnośnie leczenia oczu.

----------


## Tomasz M.

forum duchów czy co? uzyskam tu jakieś informacje ?

----------


## SirArgal

To nie facebook że piszesz posta a za 15 minut już masz z 7 odpowiedzi, poza tym sama natura pytania sprawia że wypowie się tylko ktoś, kto naprawdę jest zorientowany w temacie.

----------


## julubulu

To prawda, ja miałam jakiś rok temu wczepianą soczewkę fakijną przez dr. Jerzego Szaflika - jeden z najlepszych, jak nie najlepszy. Prof. dr hab. Jerzy Szaflik | abcZdrowie.pl tu troszkę o Nim. Ogólnie zajmuje się ciężkimi przypadkami. Przyjmuje w Warszawie.

----------


## wiewióra

Mnie sam profesor nie leczył, ale byłam w jego klinice i miałam zabieg u doktor Gadosmkiej też bardzo polecam, a co do Szaflika to on zajmuje się trudnymi przypadkami więc jeżeli twój taki jest to z pewnością Cię przyjmie...a co mówili inni okuliści?

----------


## Tomasz M.

Ooo nareszcie ktoś odpowiedział, dziękuję wam. 
Na chwilę obecną, drogą pantoflową, polecono mi prywatną klinikę w Bydgoszczy, dr Józefa Kałużnego.
Jestem umówiony na wizytę 5 czerwca. Koszt wizyty 230 zł, no i mam do Bydgoszczy ponad 100km. 
Ale znajomi zapewniają mnie, że warto, twierdzą, że jeżeli On mi nie pomoże, to już nikt w tym kraju.

Oczywiście biorę pod uwagę równe możliwości, czasami jest tak, że ktoś poleca mi super okulistę, a później się okazuje, że owszem... jest super okulistą, ale tylko do spraw zaćmy i jaskry, natomiast na różnego rodzaju inne zjawiska, jest niezorientowany.

Byłem u około 10 okulistów, w tym dwóch za granicą (bo akurat przebywałem na emigracji) i nawet tam nikt nie potrafił postawić prawidłowej diagnozy.
Zalecono mi przemywanie brzegów powiem szamponem johnsons baby, w celu oczyszczenia oka.
Efekt.. raczej żaden.

Śmiało proszę wpisywać kolejnych super okulistów, takich z prawdziwego zdarzenia, chętnie skorzystam z ich pomocy, jeśli faktycznie w Bydgoszczy mi nie pomogą.

No i jeszcze jedno, okuliści badają głównie oko, a nie domyślą się, że źródłem może być inne podłoże, np stres lub jakaś nieprawidłowośc płynów w organizmie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## julubulu

Wiem co czujesz, bo ja z inną dolegliwością chodziłam od lekarza do lekarza i słyszałam, tylko, że trzeba nauczyć się z tym żyć. Ale w końcu trafiłam do odpowiedniego lekarza. Tacy na prawdę cenieni specjaliści tyle właśnie biorą za wizytę, ponad 200zł trzeba liczyć. Ale warto. Trzymam kciuki, żeby Tobie ktoś pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem co czujesz, bo ja z inną dolegliwością chodziłam od lekarza do lekarza i słyszałam, tylko, że trzeba nauczyć się z tym żyć. Ale w końcu trafiłam do odpowiedniego lekarza. Tacy na prawdę cenieni specjaliści tyle właśnie biorą za wizytę, ponad 200zł trzeba liczyć. Ale warto. Trzymam kciuki, żeby Tobie ktoś pomógł.



Dzięki, miło że ktoś rozumie ten problem.
Niestety, z tym co ja mam, nie da się żyć.
Oczy są czerwone jak rak, wyglądam jak wampir, nie mogę normalnie funkcjonować, byle światło mnie razi i mrużę oczy tak bardzo, że prawie nic nie widzę. Nie potrafię się koncentrowac, jestem ciągle rozdrażniony i zmęczony przez te oczy. 

Dziś zaryzokowałem po raz kolejny i pojechałem do miejskiego szpitala do okulisty. Niestety, lekarz potraktował mnie rutynowo, powiedział "alergia" i z receptą na kropelki odesłał do domu.
Krople użyte, maść zastosowana... poprawy żadnej !!!

Tak jak pisałem, jestem umówiony do doktora Józefa Kałużnego w Bydgoszczy. Ale czy stanie się cud?
Nie wiem... skoro dziesięciu róznych okulistów nie pomogło, to czy nagle ten jedenasty pomoże?

Byłem już w prywatnych klinikach w Polsce, gdzie niby siedzą okuliści europejskiej sławy (moim zdaniem na wyrost) i niestety nie pomogli, nawet nie postawili prawidłowej diagnozy, nie mówiąc już o leczeniu.

Odnoszę wrażenie, że przepisują mi ciągle te same leki, tylko nazwy inne i opakowania, ale wszystkie na jedno kopyto, z reguły nawilżające - a przecież nie mam suchego oka.

----------


## Tomasz M.

> Dzięki, miło że ktoś rozumie ten problem.
> Niestety, z tym co ja mam, nie da się żyć.
> Oczy są czerwone jak rak, wyglądam jak wampir, nie mogę normalnie funkcjonować, byle światło mnie razi i mrużę oczy tak bardzo, że prawie nic nie widzę. Nie potrafię się koncentrowac, jestem ciągle rozdrażniony i zmęczony przez te oczy. 
> 
> Dziś zaryzokowałem po raz kolejny i pojechałem do miejskiego szpitala do okulisty. Niestety, lekarz potraktował mnie rutynowo, powiedział "alergia" i z receptą na kropelki odesłał do domu.
> Krople użyte, maść zastosowana... poprawy żadnej !!!
> 
> Tak jak pisałem, jestem umówiony do doktora Józefa Kałużnego w Bydgoszczy. Ale czy stanie się cud?
> Nie wiem... skoro dziesięciu róznych okulistów nie pomogło, to czy nagle ten jedenasty pomoże?
> ...



ups, zapomniałem się podpisać  :Smile:  Tomasz M.

----------


## julubulu

Tego lekarza nie znam, ale radzę, w razie jakby nie pomógł, nie poddawać się i spróbować pójść do Szaflika. 
A robisz sobie jakieś okłady z nagietka? Podobno łagodzi stany zapalne oczu, jak miałam kiedyś zapalenie spojówek bardzo mi pomógł i ulżył w cierpieniach  :Smile: . Zapewne nie wyleczy ale może coś załagodzi.

----------


## Tomasz M.

> Tego lekarza nie znam, ale radzę, w razie jakby nie pomógł, nie poddawać się i spróbować pójść do Szaflika. 
> A robisz sobie jakieś okłady z nagietka? Podobno łagodzi stany zapalne oczu, jak miałam kiedyś zapalenie spojówek bardzo mi pomógł i ulżył w cierpieniach . Zapewne nie wyleczy ale może coś załagodzi.


Hello.

No tak, nie poddam się, i będę próbował gdzie indziej, jeżeli ten lekarz we wtorek mi nie pomoże.
Odnośnie okładów, nie robię żadnych okładów, ponieważ kiedyś robiłem, ze wszystkiego co jest możliwe, a efekt był żaden. Skusiłbym się na te okłady z nagietka, ale proszę mi wierzyć, że na wszelkie leki i okłady, oko zupełnie nie reaguje. Mógłbym wlać butelkę kropli, zużyć całą tubę maści na raz... a oko odbierze to jak zwykłą wodę.
Może się mylę, ale to będzie coś grubszego, problem tkwi gdzie indziej, nie na powierzchni oka, mimo że oko cierpi, to źródłową przyczyną, jest chyba inna część ciała.

Wiesz, miałem to samo kilka lat temu, przez rok czasu, wielu ludzi i wielu lekarzy kazało mi próbować różne rzeczy, jak nie pomagały jedne krople, to brałem drugie, jak nie drugie, to trzecie... i tak w nieskończoność, ciągle zabawa metodą prób i błędów. Śmiało moge powiedzieć, że zużyłem pełną reklamówkę leków, i nic nie pomogło.

----------


## julubulu

I jak po wizycie??

----------


## Tomasz M.

> I jak po wizycie??


Cześć.
Wizyta się nie odbyła.
Bo Byłem u lekarza okulisty u siebie w mieście, przepisał krople opatanol i maść cortineff.
W dniu kiedy zacząłem stosować przepisane leki, nie pomagało, ale w dniu następnym polepszyło się, aż w końcu przeszło... niestety po kilku dniach powrót, i znowu za kilka dni było dobrze. Teraz nie wiem, czy leki zadziałały, czy to zbieg okoliczności i objawy same ustąpiły.
Natomiast absolutnie to nie jest wyleczone, czuję to. To jest takie podobne uczucie, jakbyśmy np wyleczyli się z zapalenia płuc, ale jeszcze siorbali nosem... czyli, najgorsze niby przeszło, ale jeszcze zostają jakieś tam objawy, i czuję, że może znowu się nawrócić.
Ale to co zauważyłem, jest dziwne. Jeżeli coś przeżywam i się denerwuję, lub czuję jakiś lęk i stres, objawy się nasilają, natomiast kiedy jestem wyluzowany, objawy nieco ustępują.

Na tą chwilę, póki mam względny spokój, to odpuszczam sobie wizyty w specjalistów, ponieważ na zdrowo wyglądających oczach, raczej mi nie pomogą, będę musiał iśc wtedy, gdy znowu mocno się zaczerwienią i objawy będą widoczne. 

Dzięki i proszę śmiało nadal pisać, leczenie i szukanie przyczyny trwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepsi okulisci sa w katowicach klinika okulistyczna  ul ceglana 5   tam robią wszystkie badania naprawdę sa dobrzy uczą się tam zagraniczni lekarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja słyszałam że w Katowicach nie zawsze im szło... takie opinie w necie krążą, jestem z Radomia, ale postawiłem na warszawską klinikę Szaflika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O Katowicach głośno, bo to Gierkowa - barrrrwna postać, z osiągnięciami, ale i potknięciami. A prof. Szaflik może mniej celebryta, ale raczej fachowiec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szaflik to naprawdę świetny fachowiec, leczył naprawdę ciężkie przypadki, zresztą on jako pierwszy w Polsce wszczepił soczewki fakijne, więc idąc do jego kliniki, można wierzyć że nic złego się nie stanie.

----------


## Tomasz M.

Bardzo prawdopodobne, że podłożem cierpienia moich oczu, jest stres, nerwy, adrenalina itp itd
Ciekaw jestem, czy okulista weźmie to pod uwagę, czy będzie patrzył tylko i wyłącznie na podłożu okulistycznym.

----------


## artvel

Dzien dobry. U mojej zony jest to samo. Pod wplywem stresu oczy robia sie czerwone i boli pol twarzy :Frown:  zagladali w oczy , za oczy, badania na zapalenie pluc I reumatyzm. Nic ! Pomocy dla mojej biednej malzonki :Frown:

----------


## Optilux_pl

Moim zdaniem nie ma najgorszego i najlepszego okulisty w Polsce,wszystko zależy czego oczekujesz oraz do kogo masz zaufanie,do którego lekarza. Na forum można znaleźć kilka bardzo przydatnych adresów.

----------


## kolenka

Ja od długiego czasu jestem pacjentką pani Ewy Karwackiej. Bardzo dobry specjalista, którego mogę polecić praktycznie każdemu. Posiada dużą wiedzę, z którą chętnie się dzieli na wizycie. Pani doktor jest sympatyczna, miła i co najważniejsze bardzo mi pomogła w chorobie. Od wielu lat cierpiałam na tak zwany Zespół Suchego Oka - każdy kto ma tę chorobę wie jaka to męka. Ciągłe pieczenie, ból. 
Pani Ewa zastosowała odpowiednie leczenie, które złagodziło objawy i sprawiło, że obecnie nie odczuwam takich dolegliwości jak kiedyś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam dosyć skomplikowaną wadę i pomogła mi doktor Gadomska i jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo naprawdę podchodziła bardzo indywidualnie i widać że się starała, po prostu lekarz z powołania. Co do doktora Szaflika też słyszałam że najlepszy w Polsce, tylko u niego konsultacje trochę droższe.

----------


## Stylion_pl

Nie ma najlepszego i najgorszego okulisty w Polsce,a opinie zawsze będą podzielone w kwestii dobrych i złych. Może lepiej napisać z jakiego zakątku kraju szukasz specjalisty i wtedy będziemy w stanie doradzić konkretne adresy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszym okulistą z jakim miałam do czynienia jest profesor u którego byłam na Bobrowieckiej 9, przemiła osoba, człowiek encyklopedia i przede wszystkim dobry specjalista  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja serdecznie polecam doktor Grabską - Liberek ma niesamowite doświadczenie i podejście do klienta, pracuje w klinice doktora Szaflika.

----------


## Maksiu

W zeszłym roku okazało się, że mam wadę i muszę zacząć nosić okulary. Po kilku miesiącach stwierdziłem, że okulary są nie dla mnie. Nie mogłem się do nich przyzwyczaić. Może ze względu na aktywny tryb życia, bo musiałem często uważać, żeby ich nie stłuc. Przypadkowo trafiłem do dr Izdebskiej na konsultacje. Po badaniach okazało się, że kwalifikuję się do korekcji laserowej. Trochę się obawiałem zabiegu, ale dr Izdebska rozwiała wszystkie moje wątpliwości i szczegółowo odpowiedziała na wszystkie pytania. W sumie to dzięki Niej zdecydowałem się na korekcję i była to bardzo dobra decyzja. Zabieg zakończył się sukcesem - wada została całkowicie usunięta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry specjalista to podstawa, ja mam spora wadę bo aż - 8 i od dawna zastanawiam się nad korekcją,  chciałabym pójść do doktora Szaflika bo z tego co przeczytałam jest najlepszy w kraju, myślicie że korekcja u niego będzie dużo więcej kosztować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie informacje są podane na stronie kliniki. W zakładce cennik usług znajdziesz ceny poszczególnych zabiegów, oraz konsultacji i badań. Tak jak przeglądałam oferty różnych klinik, to ceny są porównywalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzeczywiście na stronie kliniki jest wszystko dokładnie opisane i cennik też jest szczegółowy. Już wiem, na czym stoję i ile kasy mam odłożyć na wizytę i ewentualny zabieg. Myślałam, że konsultacja u tak wybitnego specjalisty jak prof. Szaflik będzie droższa, ale jest moim zdaniem w porządku.

----------


## Optilux_pl

W takim razie czekamy na szczegóły oraz Twoją opinię jeżeli będziesz już po zabiegu,zresztą cennik warto byłoby podać teraz,np w zamian za poradę bo to także bardzo istotne kryterium.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie bardzo dobrą specjalistką jest doktor Grabska - Liberek bardzo dobrze wszystko tłumaczy no i wykonała już tyle korekcji, że mogłaby z zamkniętymi oczami to robić  :Smile:  Mi wadę zredukowała do 0 więc będę jej dozgonnie wdzięczna  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mogę wspomnieć o Klinice Okulistycznej w Warszawie w samym centrum przy ulicy Bagno, Jestem zadowolony z opieki medycznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja w Opolu chodze do salonu Poloptyk gdzie przyjmują okuliści. Sa dobrzy a dodatkowo mają na miejscu nowoczesny sprzet do badania wzroku wiec jestem zawsze zadowolona. I mam pewność ze z moimi oczami wszystko w porządku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

według mnie dobrym okulistą i optykiem jest pani Asia Trzcinowicz we Wrocławiu. Chodze do jej salonu od lat i zawsze doradzi mi dobre i skuteczne wczesniej okulary dzis już soczewki, na które się zdecydowałam po latach niezdecydowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje okulisty w Krakowie. Kogo polecacie sam nie wiem gdzie chodzić byłem 2 razy na Komorowskiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś tu pisze wokule

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Akurat na ten temat najlepiej będzie jeżeli wypowiedzą się Użytkownicy z miasta Kraków,oni będą się dobrze orientować w temacie. Poza tym nie ma jednego,najlepszego okulisty,osobiście znam kilku dobrych lekarzy których bez wątpienia warto polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Heh no temat dość szeroki - najlepszy okulista w Polsce.... Ja mogę polecić ale w Warszawie (dokładnie Wilanów). Dr Monika Dzięgielewska. Bardzo dobry specjalista! Gościła kilka razy nawet w Dzień Dobry TVN. Można zobaczyć jak pracuje na youtube.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dr Monika Dzięgielewska najlepszy okulista w Warszawa. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Kraków? Jest ktoś tu poza mnia z Krakowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam dr. Piotra Jaworskiego z Katowic. Nie wiem czy ktoś słyszał, ale naprawdę jeden z najlepszych. Świetny w tym co robi, przyjazny do pacjenta. Dopiero on po całym życiu zmagania się ze swoją chorobą uświadomił mnie, że mogę widzieć lepiej... Żałuję, że do tej pory trafiałam na wielu lekarzy, którzy po prostu nie znali się na tak dużych wadach i poniekąd doprowadzili do tego, że moja wada wzroku stała w miejscu, a ja przez większość życia widziałam tylko w 50-u procentach...

----------


## gosieńńka

ja zawsze chodze do dr Hancarza, on przyjmuje w krk na kalwaryjskiej. Jeden z niewielu z ktorymi mialam do czynienia i ktory ma usluge neurookulistyki (niestety u mnie b. potrzebna). Tak wiec ja z malopolski polecam na pewno tu

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

W takim razie dzięki za kolejny namiar,na pewno przyda się wszystkim którzy w dalszym ciągu poszukują dobrych i godnych zaufania adresów do najlepszych okulistów,warto byłoby sprecyzować również cennik bo jak się domyślam koszt wizyty nie jest niski.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś z Was szuka okulisty w Warszawie lub okolicach, to szczerze polecam panią dr Dzięgielewską. Pani doktor przyjmuje w Instytucie Oka w Wilanowie i jest specjalistą godnym polecenia.

----------


## muminek2

dr Marek Hanarz- przyjmuje w Krakowie na ulicy Kalwaryjskiej. Świetny specjalista wiec warto sie do niego udać nawet z innego miasta. Mi wykonał szereg badań i postawił w końcu trafna diagnoze- po kilku miesiacach szwędania sie od specjalisty do specjalisty.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

W takim razie ciesze się,że dołącza do tego grona specjalista z Krakowa,zawsze to o jeden adres więcej. Poza tym jeżeli możesz to podaj przykładowy cennika wizytę,to też istotna kwestia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak kilka innych wypowiadających się, polecam dr Monikę Dzięgielewską. Dobry fachowiec o niesamowitym podejściu do pacjenta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem osobą baardzo słabo widzącą. Od urodzenia mam bardzo poważną wadę wzroku. Mam między innymi niedorozwój gałek ocznych, zwichniętą siatkówkę, szczelinę w oku. Jakiś czas temu zacząłem tracić resztki. Pierwszy okulista stwierdził,że mam zaćmę. Miałem robione usg oka z którego wynika między innymi to,że znalezli u mnie tą szczelinę w oku. W ten piątek byłem u specjalisty z akademi medycznej w trójmieście, który stwierdził,że to są poprostu zmiany wtórne i że to że tracę resztki wzroku jest powodowane zanikiem nerwu wzrokowego. Chcę potwierdzić gdzieś indziej to co ten specjalista powiedział. Mam bardzo pilną priośbę jeśli ktoś może mi polecić specjalistę w innym miejscu to bardzo uprzejmię proszę o odpowiedz na adres mailowy adkaszubowski@wp.pl Za odpowiedzi uprzejmię dziękuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A był ktoś kiedyś u dr Dzięgielewskiej spod Warszawy? Bardzo dużo dobrego słyszałam i czytałam w sieci, ale chcę poznać jeszcze Wasze opinie. Mam nadzieję, że ktoś u niej był i da mi znać czy warto się zapisywać. Trzymam kciuki!!

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

To bardzo przykra sytuacja i jeżeli ktoś na forum jest z Trójmiasta,to bardzo proszę podajcie dobre adresy tamtejszych klinik oraz sprawdzonych,godnych zaufania specjalistów,to będzie potrzebne. Daj koniecznie znać jak będziesz już po wizycie,jaka była diagnoza.

----------


## Ewelina2563

Witam mam 5 letnią córkę i już 4 raz choruje mi na zapalenie rogówki. Jeździłam już chyba do 5 specjalistów nie potrafią mi powiedzieć dlaczego jak to całkowicie wyleczyć. Dają tylko non stop krople i maści na wirusa kiedy jej to nie pomaga. Dodam że choroba ujawnia się w momencie choroby typu zapalenie płuc oskrzeli czy gardła.Ogólnie w stanach osłabienia organizmu. Lekarze do których nas kierowali straszyli nas różnymi tezami dodam że nawet utratą wzroku w przyszłości zaś inni że może tak mnieć i nic nie zrobię. Jeździliśmy prywatnie i na kasę. Nadmienię że dolegliwość pojawia się tylko w oku prawym a po długim leczeniu w lewym. Gdy przyjmowała szczepionkę na odporność to nie chorowała i nie było problemu z oczami ale nikt nie chce mnie słuchać w tej sprawie jak tłumaczę objawy pytam czy to ma jakiś związek tym bardziej jeśli mała ma delikatną niefomykalność powiek. Błagam pomóżcie do jakiego specjalisty już mam się udać bo jestem załamana!!! Raka w oczach leczą a tego zdjagnozować i wyleczyć nie??? Błagam doradźcie coś bo już nie wiem gdzie się udać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć.
> Wizyta się nie odbyła.
> Bo Byłem u lekarza okulisty u siebie w mieście, przepisał krople opatanol i maść cortineff.
> W dniu kiedy zacząłem stosować przepisane leki, nie pomagało, ale w dniu następnym polepszyło się, aż w końcu przeszło... niestety po kilku dniach powrót, i znowu za kilka dni było dobrze. Teraz nie wiem, czy leki zadziałały, czy to zbieg okoliczności i objawy same ustąpiły.
> Natomiast absolutnie to nie jest wyleczone, czuję to. To jest takie podobne uczucie, jakbyśmy np wyleczyli się z zapalenia płuc, ale jeszcze siorbali nosem... czyli, najgorsze niby przeszło, ale jeszcze zostają jakieś tam objawy, i czuję, że może znowu się nawrócić.
> Ale to co zauważyłem, jest dziwne. Jeżeli coś przeżywam i się denerwuję, lub czuję jakiś lęk i stres, objawy się nasilają, natomiast kiedy jestem wyluzowany, objawy nieco ustępują.
> 
> Na tą chwilę, póki mam względny spokój, to odpuszczam sobie wizyty w specjalistów, ponieważ na zdrowo wyglądających oczach, raczej mi nie pomogą, będę musiał iśc wtedy, gdy znowu mocno się zaczerwienią i objawy będą widoczne. 
> 
> Dzięki i proszę śmiało nadal pisać, leczenie i szukanie przyczyny trwa.


Cześć, Chciałbym zapytać czy udało Ci się znaleźć przyczynę choroby Twoich oczu?? pytam, ponieważ moja mama ma dokładnie takie same objawy i wszyscy lekarze rozkładają ręce. Od 2 lat nie możemy znaleźć nikogo kto ją wyleczy a nie tylko przepisze kolejne krople.. będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź

----------


## Optilux_pl

Aby pomoc i doradzić to może napisz skąd jesteś,jakie były w ogóle diagnozy lekarzy,wyniki badań/ Bo wszystko ma przecież znaczenie i bez tych podstawowych informacji naprawdę ani rusz.

----------


## TysiacRen

Polecam ww. gabinet okulistyczny w Warszawie. Doświadczona ekipa lekarzy, doradzą, uspokoją i wyleczą!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w Krakowie to tylko dr Hanarz - Oko Akcent na Kalwaryjskiej. Wg mnie najlepszy specjalista, w gabinecie ma profesjonalny sprzęt, ma tez bardzo dobre podejście do pacjenta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, z mojego bogatego doświadczenia polecam Panią Monikę Dzięgielewska z Instytutu Oka, a sprawdziłam już kilku lekarzy okulistów. Chodzę do niej na wizyty już od lat i myślę, że to nie nie zmieni, ponieważ jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to w takim razie mogę polecić swojego okulistę doktora Duckiego w Polmedzie na Góreckiej.  Zdiagnozował u mnie powikłanie po zabiegu zaćmy który przeprowadzono w Niemczech. Tam lekarz nie zauważył że dzieje się coś złego, zbagatelizował problem i w rezultacie źle mnie leczył. Szczerze to byłam w szoku bo zupełnie się takiego czegoś nie spodziewałam. Dzięki doktorowi mogłam szybko podjąć kolejne kroki i oszczędzić wzrok. Do tego jest bardzo sympatyczny i jasno sprawia sprawę no i potrafi wyciągnąć z człowieka trochę entuzjazmu ;-)

----------


## parafa

według mnie najlepsza kliniki leczenia wzroku w polsce jest we wrocławiu, nazywa się spectrum, ja miałam robiony tam zabieg leczenia zaćmy metodą ultradżwiękową, bardzo profesjonalne podejście do pacjenta, lekarz dokładnie wypytał mnie jaka soczewka mnie interesuje, widząc że po zabiegu nie będzie możńa jej zmienić, dobrał mi soczewkę indywidulanie dzięki czemu widzę teraz bez okularów.

----------


## kinga99

Koniecznie pojedź z córką do dr Marka Hanarza. Przyjmuje w okoakcent w Krakowie. Przyjmują tam dzieci od 5 roku życia, więc akurat. To straszne co musi Twoja córa przechodzić i że nadal żaden lekarza jej nie pomógł. Im więcej takich zapaleń, tym rogówka może być uszkadzana coraz bardziej. Szkoda dziecka. Ale dr Hanarz Wam pomoże. Nie leczy rutynowo jak większość lekarzy w naszym kraju. Podchodzi do sprawy bardzo indywidualnie i szeroko patrzy na problem. Mojej babci np. zawyrokował cukrzyce i się okazało to prawdą. Ma też dobre podejście do pacjenta, więc córa nie będzie się go zapewne bała. Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bardzo cenię moją Panią okulistkę z Poznania dr Pawlik. Moja mama choruje na oczy od kilku lat i regularnie chodzi do doktor, mnie też super dobrała soczewki, ma bardzo dobre podejście do pacjenta sympatyczna z klasą profesjonalna :Smile:

----------


## parafa

ja czytałam sporo pozytywnych opinii o klinice we wrocławiu, podobno mają bardzo dobrą kadrę, a sama szukam kliniki dla siebie jeśli chodzi o korektę wzroku.

----------


## Sabinka65

Nie znam wszystkich lekarzy w Polsce, ale z moją przypadłością oczu trochę się już najeździłam w poszukiwaniu dobrego specjalisty okulisty. I dopiero kompleksowo moim problem zajął się dr Marek Hanarz z Okoakcent w Krakowie. Ma dobre podejście do pacjenta i jest bardzo kompetentnym lekarzem. I ważne, że posiada nowoczesny sprzęt, więc wszelkie badania miałam zrobione na miejscu. Cieszę się, że w końcu trafiłam na naprawdę lekarza z powołania. Bardzo mi pomógł  :Smile:

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Podstawowe pytanie czy jest coś takiego jak najlepszy okulista w Polsce, bo twierdzę że jest wielu dobrych lekarzy, ale trudno o tego najlepszego i jedynego. Często wizytę u dobrego specjalisty wyznacza też miejsce naszego zamieszkania.

----------


## parafa

ja słyszałam też sporo pozytywnych opinii o klinice Spektrum we Wrocławiu, kojarzycie, znacie, macie jakieś opinie o tym miejscu?

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

To już pytanie do Użytkowników na forum którzy są z Wrocławia i będą w stanie powiedzieć coś więcej, ja osobiście nigdy nie miałem z nimi styczności więc poczekajmy na dalsze opinie.

----------


## Kumata

Jest we Wrocławiu Spektrum. Taki Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej, dość znany właśnie z tych okulistów, którzy mają i wiedzę i serce do pacjenta.

----------


## Nonkka

Ja bardzo sobie chwalę usługi jakie świadczy Optomedica w Warszawie. Byłam ostatnio na badaniu oct oka, wszystko profesjonalnie. W takich przychodniach mają zupełnie inne podejście do pacjentów.

----------


## Kumata

To może nie tylko miejsca ale i lekarzy bysmy polecali. Jeśli o Spektrum chodzi to mogę polecyć lekarza, który dla mnie jest najlepszy - dr Jarosław Marek.

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Bardzo dobry pomysł, bo sama klinika swoją drogą natomiast warto znać konkretnych lekarzy którzy pomogli Użytkownikom na forum, im będzie ich więcej z każdego miasta tym oczywiście lepiej i bezpieczniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj drogi użytkowniku!

 Jakbym czytała swoje wypowiedzi chociaż nie do końca. Po kolei.
1. Masz czerwone oczy i żaden okulista Tobie nie pomógł ale piszesz ,że stawiają diagnozy. Też nie piszesz czy się one pokrywają czy są diametralnie różna. To ciekawe zagadnienie. 
Szkoda pisać. Napisz czy się wyleczyłeś jak tak to się nie odezwę a jeśli nie to napisz. Wypowiem się bardziej szczegółowo. Ja z oczyma jak wampir albo jeszcze gorzej walczę 5 lat!!!
Pozdrawiam. KS

----------


## parafa

Kumata a jakiemu zabiegowi w Spektrum się poddałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepsi okulisci sa w katowicach klinika okulistyczna  ul ceglana 5   tam robią wszystkie badania naprawdę sa dobrzy uczą się tam zagraniczni lekarze


Nie polecam kliniki w Katowicach na Ceglanej. Chcieli zrobic operacje na jaskre mojemu 9miesiecznemu synowi. Mial przymglenie rogowki. Pani ordynator powiedziala, ze nie jest pewna czy to jaskra ale chca zrobic przeszczep, bo jesli okaze sie ze to jaskra to przynajmniej nie straci wzroku. Żenada. Zero profesjonalizmu. Wypisalismy dziecko na wlasne zadanie, zeby udac sie do prf Prosta w Warszawie. Stwierdzil, ze to napewno nie jest jaskra. Nie zaleca powrotu do tego szpitala. Przez 1.5 tygodnia szprycowali go zaszczykami, sterydami, antybiotykami. Nie uzyskiwalam zadnej odpowiedzi na moje pytania. Pielegniarki nie mile. Odradzam z daleka od Ceglanej. Moj synek ma dystrofie rogowki. Ma prawie 3 latka widzi.

----------


## parafa

dlatego ja wychodzę z założenia, że zanim poddamy się zabiegowi to trzeba sprawdzić oponie lekarzy którzy w danej klinice operują, żeby potem nie było takich sytuacji jak u Ciebie, przecież wzrok to jeden z naszych najważniejszych narządów.

----------


## TomekG

Ja mam inny problem z okiem tzn. nikt nie może mi dobrać okularów wg. komputera mam wadę +0,5 ale jak przychodzi do czytania literek to nic nie widzę wszystko zamazane jest. Okulista i optometrysta nie mogli mi dobrać okularów. Okuliści u których byłem powiedzieli ze muszę jakoś z tym żyć a optometrysta powiedział, że nie widział jeszcze takiego przypadku. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## parafa

może skonsultuj swój przypadek pod katem laserowej korekcji wzroku, idź do jakiejś dobrej kliniki i sprawdź czy w Twoim przypadku taka korekta będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem? Skąd jesteś? może masz jakąś dobrą klinikę obok siebie.

----------


## TomekG

Cześć jestem z Torunia o byłem na laserowej korekcji wzroku i powiem szczerze, ze jest lepiej jak było z tym prawym okiem  ale nadal po korekcji nikt nie może dobrać mi okularów nie widzę, jakby to napisać ostro. Optometrysta u którego byłem (badał mnie jakies 2 h i próbował dobrać szkła) powiedział że nie może nic dobrać i powiedział mi, abym udał się do okulisty a ja już w Toruniu nie chcę chodzić, bo wszędzie jest tak samo i kasę się wydaje a nikt nie zajął moim przypadkiem dogłębnie.  Jakaś pomoc. Dodam, iż mój brat ma coś podobnego tzn. te same oko prawe i nie mozność dobrania okularów

----------


## bibitka

Zdecydowanie nie ma najlepszego zawsze zdania będą podzielone tak jak piszecie powyżej.  Ja byłam w Warszawie w klinice instytut oka niestety nie pamiętam nazwiska okulisty, ale tylko tam otrzymałam pomoc której potrzebowałam. Pracują tam naprawdę doświadczeni ludzie szkoda, że tak późno dowiedziałam się o tej klinice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdecydowanie nie ma najlepszego zawsze zdania będą podzielone tak jak piszecie powyżej.  Ja byłam w Warszawie w klinice instytut oka niestety nie pamiętam nazwiska okulisty, ale tylko tam otrzymałam pomoc której potrzebowałam. Pracują tam naprawdę doświadczeni ludzie szkoda, że tak późno dowiedziałam się o tej klinice


Bibitka możesz mi podać jakieś namiary na tą klinikę nr telefonu albo np stronę internetową. Mam poważną wadę wzroku i już szukam pomocy wszędzie i wszędzie mówią to samo. Może ta klinika mi pomoże?

----------


## bibitka

Jasne mogę Ci podać ich stronę proszę  tylko nie wiem czy nie zostanie usunięta. Wpisz w google powinno się wyszukać. W klinice pracują naprawdę profesjonaliści także pomogą Ci bądź w dobrej myśli. Powodzenia trzymam kciuki, daj znać jak będziesz po konsultacji

----------


## bibitka

Jasne mogę Ci podać ich stronę instytutoka.pl/ tylko nie wiem czy nie zostanie usunięta z forum. W tej klinice pracują naprawdę ludzie profesjonalni także pomogą Ci zobaczysz Powodzenia i trzymam kciuki. Daj znać na forum jak poszło

----------


## Nafi

Ja jestem z Lublina, więc mogę powiedzieć jak w mojej okolicy  :Smile:  Ja chodzę do OrthoVision (na ul. Niecałą). Mają świetnych lekarzy, bardzo dobry sprzęt. Jestem zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

może spróbuj sie umówić na wizytę do kliniki Spektrum we Wrocławiu, mają naprawdę świetnych specjalistów i szeroki pakiet usług, który znajdziesz tutaj spektrum.wroc.pl/nasze-uslugi/diagnostyka  może warto spróbować sobie pomóc.

----------


## hania111

Myślę, że na pewno warto wziąć pod uwage Instytut Oka Dzięgielewska z Warszawy, bardzo dobry gabinet i świetne podejscie do klienta, a bardziej pacjenta. Chodzę tam z dziećmi i sama też tam się leczę. Moge powiedzieć, że warto chociaż raz pójść żeby zobaczyć jaka jest róznica miedzy tym gabinet a innymi

----------


## elmirka

Którego okulistę ze Spektrum polecasz, parafa? Szczególnie mam tu na myśli okulistę dziecięcego, bo muszę się z synem wybrać.

----------


## Titiyo

ale to wszytsko zależy co Ci konkretnie się dzieje z oczami . Z takich gabinetów na pewno polecam Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka . Miałam tutaj pomiar ciśnienia wewnątrzagałkowego . Dysponbuja bardzonowoczesnym sprzętem ,ze  jakos nie musisz się spcjalnie do tych badań przygotowywać  :Wink:

----------


## Obiwka

Tak, potwierdzam. Byłam z córeczką tam i lekarz bardzo miły, z doskonałym podejściem do dziecka...no i potrafia dobrze zdiagnozować!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W każdym większym mieście w Polsce jest specjalista i klinika lub przychodnia godna polecenia. Nie trzeba jechać przez pół Polski by dostać się do jednego super specjalisty, chyba, że schorzenie jest specyficzne lub bardzo zaawansowane. 

W Warszawie wiele dobrego słyszałam o Pani Doktor na ul. Grzybowskiej (nie pamiętam nazwiska), we Wrocławiu to tylko ośrodek Spektrum. Innych rejonów nie znam.

----------


## elmirka

Ja również polecam Spektrum. Miałam u nich zabieg jakiś czas temu, wszystko w porządku.

----------


## kiwii

A do jakiego lekarza u nich najlepiej się zapisać? Kogo polecacie?

----------


## Klaris

Wszystko zależy z jakim schorzeniem, w jakim celu idziesz do okulisty. Każdy okulista specjalizuje się w konkretnej dziecinie. Laserowa korekcja dr Ćwirko chyba najlepszy.

----------


## kiwii

Tak, właśnie o laserową korektę mi chodzi. Dzięki za odpowiedź, nie wiesz jak tam u nich z terminami?

----------


## AintMe

Bardzo dobrym okulistą jest pan Dominik Uram . Jak jesteś z Wrocławia , to jego bardzo ale to bardzo polecam . Bardzo dobry specjalista , miałam u niego laserową korekcję wzroku . dzięki niemu z wadą zeszłam do zera , mogę cieszyć się wzrokiem bez okularów  :Wink: Poza tym ma ogromne doświadczenie , które zdobył m.in w USA  :Wink:

----------


## elmirka

> Tak, właśnie o laserową korektę mi chodzi. Dzięki za odpowiedź, nie wiesz jak tam u nich z terminami?


Nie mam pojęcia jak jest teraz, najlepiej zadzwoń i zapytaj, na stronie mają numery kontaktowe 
spektrum.wroc.pl/pl/kontakt

----------


## Rozpik

ja jestem zadowolona z  Instytutu Oka Pai Dzięgielewskiej! bardzo mi pomogła i cieszę sie że akurat na nią trafiłam!

----------


## Kesz

Tak potwierdzam - sama u niej byłam i jestem bardzo zadowolona z diagnozy i leczenia! świetny specjalista!

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Akurat tutaj każdy poleci kogoś sprawdzonego u kogo był i w sumie dobrze bo dzięki temu będzie można stworzyć spis zaufanych punktów, zapraszamy również do nas do Lublina na badanie wzroku  :Smile:

----------


## Ola Wysocka

najlepszy okulista w Polsce .... w Pl jest wielu dobrych fachowców . Logiczne ,ze nikt np nie będzie jechał gdzieś z Gdańska na drugi koniec Polski np do Zakopanego albo jeszcze dalej . Ja mieszkam  w Warszawie i to tutaj szukałam okulisty i znalazłam . Panią dr Monikę Dzięgielewską . Bardzo dobry okulista i zresztą nie tylko . Potrafiła mi równiez opowiedzieć ze szczególami jak wygląda wampirzy  lifting z wykorzystaniem osocza bogatopyłkowego  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nonkka

A jakby ktoś z Was był zainteresowany salonem optycznym w Toruniu to polecam Wam salon optyczny Trejnowscy. Mają bardzo dobry sprzęt, wiec profesjonalnie przeprowadzają badanie wzroku a i wybór oprawek u nich spory  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Katowicach teraz powstała świetna klinika okulistyczna - Optegra. Można u nich wykonać laserową korekcję wzroku najnowszą metodą Lentivu. Jest to bezbolesny, bezpieczny i najbardziej innowacyjny zabieg korekcji wzroku, Ta metoda korekcji dostępna jest póki co właśnie tylko w Optegrze.

----------


## AnnaDor

W mojej opinii najlepszy gabinet w jakim ja się leczyłam to Centrum Okulistyczne Targowa 2  na Pradze w Warszawie okulistyka-targowa2.pl  Bardzo fachowa, dobra opieka. Ostatnio wysłałam tam mamę żeby zrobiła pakiet badań pod kątem jaskry. Radzę każdemu w pewnym momencie tym się zająć, bo ta choroba  dotyka wielu osób, badania profilaktyczne to podstawa.

----------


## syks675

Zadowolona jestem z obsługi w MediCenter (medicenter.pl), mają w zasadzie lekarzy z każdej specjalizacji, a w każdym razie ja się jeszcze nie spotkałam z sytuacją, żebym nie mogła się do kogoś dostać itp. Krótki czas oczekiwania, sympatyczne pielęgniarki i obsługa.

----------


## AnnaDor

Dobry dziecięcy jest w salonie optycznym Okooko w Łodzi, przy Próchnika. My wykonujemy tam badania na NFZ. Dobra obsługa, dobry kontakt z lekarzem.

----------


## Generation

Jeżeli chodzi o okuliste dziecięcego to najlepszym  wg mnie jest pani dr Monika Dzięgielewska .Dzięki szybkiej diagnozie zaczęliśmy leczyć córke z amblyopii

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Akurat tutaj każdy poleci adres lekarza który sam zna i z którego korzystał, warto sporządzić całą bazę oraz spis takich adresów z poszczególnych miast, to przyda się wielu osobom na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korzystam z usług pani Hanny Twardosz-Pawlik z Poznania. Ma gabinet na Mirosławieckiej. Pani doktor bardzo mi odpowiada, dobrze zajmuje się pacjentem, jest uprzejma, kontaktowa, odpowiada na wszelkie pytania, dobrze tłumaczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niedawno potrzebowalam okulisty przed rozpoczeciem pracy. W  przychodniaatut.pl/przychodnie/ robilam potrzebne badania i bardzo polecam. Szybko sprawnie i naprawdę super :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Lublinie pracuje bardzo dobry okulista dr n. med. Lucyna Flis ranking.abczdrowie.pl Leczyła zaćmę u mojego brata

----------


## Mareczek

Moja mama poleciła mi okuliistę z kliniki klinikaakmed.pl/ w Gliwcach . Była bardzo zadowolona z wizyty u Pani doktor. Ja też ostatnio byłem w tej klinice na badaniach i jeśli ktoś mieszka w okolicach to mogę szczerze ich polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dla mnie Gabinet Okulistyczny Pszczyna Rozmus to najlepsi specjaliści! Szeroki wybór okularów, fachowe doradztwo, dobrzy okuliści do dzieci  :Wink:

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Skoro mowa o dobrych oraz sprawdzonych adresach, to polecam zerknąć także do naszych salonów optycznych Wrzos,w razie pytań służymy swoją radą i pomocą na forum  :Smile:

----------


## Okularnica22

Dla mnie najlepszym okulista jest pani dr Monika Dzięgielewska  :Wink:  dzieki niej moja córeczka widzi na to drugie oko gdzie miała zaćmę wrodzoną :Wink:

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

A zaglądaliście już na naszą stronę? W dalszym ciągu zapraszamy i służymy swoją pomocą  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam okulisty z prawdziwego zdarzenia, super specjalisty !!!
> Mam problem z oczyma, bolą i są czerwone, wizyty w prywatnych klinikach nie pomagają, lekarze udają że wiedzą co mi jest, a ja nadal się z tym męczę.
> 
> Proszę o adresy i nazwiska super fachowców odnośnie leczenia oczu.



Ja mogę polecić doktora Michnowskiego- bo jest to okulista u którego leczy sie całą moja rodzina. Bo ma szeroka wiedzę i podejście do pacjenta.

----------


## Matylda121

> Ja mogę polecić doktora Michnowskiego- bo jest to okulista u którego leczy sie całą moja rodzina. Bo ma szeroka wiedzę i podejście do pacjenta.


Potwierdzam, co prawda już nie mieszkam w Białymstoku, ale cały czas jeżdze tam na wizyty kontrolne, bo jeszcze nie spotkałam tak rzeczowego okulisty jak doktor Michnowski.

----------


## aniellla

Dobre opinie ma dr Anna Gebuza, przyjmuje w klinice spektrum we Wrocławiu, jest specjalistą chorób oczu, mozna się zapisac do niej online przez ich stronę

----------


## Chloe22

Wg mnie pani dr Monika Dzięgielewska. jest świetnym okulista dziecięcym  :Wink:  Poza tym jej gabinet Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka dysponuje bardzo nowoczesnym sprzętem, gdzie np nie jest wymagane by się do badań przygotowywać  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, że temat już trochę ma, ale wiem, że ten wpis nie jedną osobę może uratować przed utratą wzroku. Jeżeli chodzi o lekarza specjalistę na skalę naszego kraju to tylko Dr Jerzy Michnowski (ma prywatny szpital w Białymstoku). Leczyłem u niego zaćmę, a żona miała laserową korekcję wzroku i oba zabiegi powiodły się w 100%!

----------


## Baumler88

Ja wybieram się na zabieg Optegry w Rzeszowie na zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku. metodą Lentivu i trafię na promocje . w sumie oboje oczy za 7299 zł  :Wink:

----------


## biegacz

Ja od dawna ufam doktorowi Hanarzowi z Krakowa. To naprawdę świetny specjalista, który ma dużą wiedzę i dobre podejście do pacjenta. Do tego gabinet w którym przyjmuje jest świetnie wyposażony i w pełni specjalistyczny.

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

W kwestii salonu optycznego na którym można polegać oraz któremu można zaufać, to warto zwrócić uwagę także na nasz adres, zapraszamy do Lublina, wszystkie szczegóły znajdziecie na naszej stronie  :Smile:

----------


## Bandow

Z tego co ię orientuję to w Krakowie jest nowa klinika Optegry – czyli można się leczyć na miejsu a nie że trzeba drałować do innego miasta. No i jak nowe miejsce to i mają nowy sprzęt, wiec bezpiecznie i komfortowo. Ja wlasnie zastanawiam się nad korekcją wzroku u nich!

----------


## Dorota G

Wszystko zalezy jaki to lekarz. Jeśli okulista dziecięcy i ktoś mieszka w Warszawie czy w okolicach gdzieś to uważam, ze świetnym lekarzem okulista jest pani dr Monika Dzięgielewska. Świetny lekarz, mający podejście do dzieci jak nikt. Pierwszy raz ja widziałam w programie tvp abc, jakiś wywiad był z nią prowadzony.

----------


## Vinna

A jaki okulista jest dobry w trójmieście?

----------


## PerfectVision.pl

Polecamy wizytę we Wrocławiu, wydaje się, że tutaj są jedni z najlepszych okulistów w kraju. Warto sprawdzić.

----------


## Aneczka38

Z Poznania z kolei bardzo dobra  okulistka to pani dr Hanna Twardosz-Pawlik. Świetny fachowiec, z dużym doświadczeniem, a także miły człowiek. Chodzę do niej już kilka dobrych lat i nie zamienię na innego lekarza.

----------


## danroldsteph

<strong><a href="http://www.spydersales.cn/jp/">スパイダーコート</a></strong><br>
<strong><a href="http://www.spydersales.cn/jp/">スパイダー手袋</a></strong><br>
*スパイダージャケット*
*スパイダー*
*スパイダージャケット*

 spyderの女性のスキージャケット  
  US Dollar
  Euro
  GB Pound
  Canadian Dollar
  Australian Dollar
  Jappen Yen
  Norske Krone
  Swedish Krone
  Danish Krone
  CNY
カテゴリ
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.spydersales.cn/jp/-spyder%E3%81%AE%E5%A5%B3%E6%80%A7%E3%81%AE%E3%82%B  9%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B8%E3%83%A3%E3%82%B1%E3%  83%83%E3%83%88--c-9.html"><span class="category-subs-selected"> spyderの女性のスキージャケット  </span></a>
女性のspyderのスキー手袋  
 spyderスキーゴーグル  
 spyderスキースーツの女性  
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.spydersales.cn/jp/-spyder%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%91%E3%83%B  3%E3%83%84--c-11.html"> spyderスキーパンツ  </a>
 spyderスキーパンツ女性  
 spyderフリースビーニー帽子  
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.spydersales.cn/jp/-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%91%E3%82%A4%E3%83%80%E3%83%BC%E3%8  2%AD%E3%83%83%E3%82%BA%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%  E3%82%B8%E3%83%A3%E3%82%B1%E3%83%83%E3%83%88--c-5.html"> スパイダーキッズスキージャケット  </a>
 スパイダーキッズスキースーツ  
 スパイダーキッズスキーパンツ  
 メンズspyderのスキージャケット  
 メンズspyderのスキー手袋  
 メンズspyderスキースーツ  
 メンズspyderスキーパンツ  
 絶縁ジャケットspyderアルペン  
おすすめ -   [詳細]
スパイダー女性スキーはレッドホワ  トアウトレットスーツ
 スパイダー女性スキーはレッドホワ  トアウトレットスーツ  ￥42178  ￥28240割引: 33%OFFスパイダースキースノーボードグロ  ブレディースレッド
 スパイダースキースノーボードグロ  ブレディースレッド  ￥10302  ￥7514割引: 27%OFFリストストラップグレーダークでス  イダー手袋アウトレット
 リストストラップグレーダークでス  イダー手袋アウトレット  ￥9211  ￥7272割引: 21%OFF

      <a href="http://www.spydersales.cn/jp/">ホーム</a> :: 
 spyderの女性のスキージャケット  
 spyderの女性のスキージャケット  
*1*から*24* を表示中 (商品の数: *33*)
  1[/b]  2 [次へ &gt;&gt;] 
spyderのスキースノーボードの女子ウ  ンドプルーフジャケットオレンジ
 spyderのスキースノーボードの女子ウ  ンドプルーフジャケットオレンジ  常にそのspyderのスキージャケット婦  用だけでなく、スタ*スパイダーコート*
*スパイダー手袋*


<a href="http://replicawatches694.webs.com">    blog </a>



 About spydersales.cn blog

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja w Gliwicach leczę się u świetnego okulisty z gabinetu Nemezis.  Pełen profesjonalizm, życzliwe i fachowe podejście do pacjenta. Przy mojej pogłębiającej się wadzie wzroku, mam pewność, że jestem w dobrych rękach.

----------


## caroline556

bardzo polecam panią Monikę Dzięgielewską. Świetny okulista dziecięcy, mający ogromne doświadczenie.

----------


## Marinna

ja jestem zadowolona z Optegry i szczerze mówiąc dzięki temu że trafiłam do tej kliniki mój wzrok poprawił sie o niebo! już nie mam problemów ze wzrokiem, doskonale mnie przygotowali do zabiegu, konsultacje były wnikliwe!

----------


## Radoslav

Mieszkałem w wielu miejscach, ale zdecydowanie najlepszym specjalistą z którym się spotkałem to Monika Polit z Lens-med. Chodze tam na kontrolę ale również jak coś się dzieje mi albo mojej rodzinie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie w lens-med jest wspaniała obsługa i specjaliści
Polecam serdecznie

----------


## PiaskowaPani

Lasero korekcja wzroku Lentivu, bardzo polecam.Miałam zabieg w Optegrze i bardzo się cieszę że skorzystałam. jeszcze pamiętam chyba na jakąś promocję trafiłam. Świetni lekarze, miła atmosfera podczas zabiegu  :Wink:

----------


## Hania22

We Wrocławiu Klinika Spektrum. Moja babcia miała tam robionych kilka zabiegów. Opieka na najwyższym poziomie, nie ważne czy zwykła konsultacja, czy poważniejszy zabieg.

----------


## bvbvbv

> Zadowolona jestem z obsługi w MediCenter (medicenter.pl), mają w zasadzie lekarzy z każdej specjalizacji, a w każdym razie ja się jeszcze nie spotkałam z sytuacją, żebym nie mogła się do kogoś dostać itp. Krótki czas oczekiwania, sympatyczne pielęgniarki i obsługa.


Rownież polecam

----------


## katierinka222

ja bardzo polecam Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka. Bardzo dobra klinika z dobrymi okulistami. Miałam tutaj leczona jaskrę.

----------


## MonkaD

Super kliniką jest Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka w Warszawie. Miałam tutaj laserową korekcję wzroku metodą EBK. dzięki niej nie nosze okularów  :Wink:

----------


## magda3

Klinika Spektrum we Wrocławiu! Zdecydowanie nr 1 w Polsce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam specjalistów z Centrum Korekcji Wad Wzroku Spektrum. Dzięki nim skończyły się moje problemy z oczami. Mogę cieszyć się dobrym wzrokiem bez okularów, dzięki laserowemu zabiegowi korekcji wzroku.

----------


## AgaK12

Polecam Centrum Korekcji Wad Wzroku. Miałam przeprowadzony zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku i wszystko przebiegło pomyślnie. Świetni specjaliści, polecam serdecznie.

----------


## Filippa

ja jestem zadowolona z Optegry w Katowicach i Pani Janiszewska-Bil.  Super kobieta, doskonałe podejście do pacjenta, dokładnie odpowiada na wszystkie pytania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od długiego czasu chodzę do Spektrum i jestem zadowolona. Idealnie dobrali mi soczewki, w końcu nie mam problemu z zapaleniem spojówek. Polecam

----------


## Natus

no wlasnie ja byłam w Optegrze w Krakowie i szczerze mówiąc jestem mega zadowolona - bardzo dobra klinika, dobrze i dokładnie przygotowują do zabiegu. I szczerze mówiąc lepszego miejsca nie moggłam znaleźć

----------


## Rissi

W Krakowie to dobra jest dr Rakoczy-Gołda. Bardzo dobrze mnie przygotowała do zabiegu, doradziła, wyjaśniła i przede wszystkim odpowiedziała na każde niemal pytanie.  A to się ceni! jestem zadowolona no i za tydzień mam korekcję wzroku!!

----------


## Aniesia

tak tak Pani Gołda w Optegrze jest doskonała! na prawdę super prowadzi całą rozmowę, dokładnie przedstawia wszystkie aspekty zabiegu i przede wszystkim jest bardzo pomocna. Chwalę ją sobie bo mi bardzo w sierpniu pomogła i ułatwiła podejście do korekcji laserowej!

----------


## janekjak

Polecam specjalistów z Krakowskiego Centrum Okulistyki OCULUS. Mają świetne podejście do pacjęta.

----------


## sebbix

Optegra w Krakowie? tak zdecydowanie dobra klinika, rzetelnie prowadzą pacjenta, zabiegi i doskonale tłumaczą! można spokojnie iść i tam się leczyć

----------


## Cherubinka88

> Optegra w Krakowie? tak zdecydowanie dobra klinika, rzetelnie prowadzą pacjenta, zabiegi i doskonale tłumaczą! można spokojnie iść i tam się leczyć


Jest Pani Rakoczy Gołda ale tez jest pani dr Edyta Sacha, która przeprowadzała mi włąśnie laserową korekcje wzroku. Jak dla mnie super lekarz.

----------


## Kattka

mi wlasnie pomagała Pani Sacha i stwierdzam ze jest bardzo dobra, rzetelna i w pełni wyjaśnia każdy aspekt zabiegu! bardzo jestem zadowolona z jej opieki!

----------


## dorotka56

Polecam specjalistów z Ośrodka Okulistyki Klinicznej SPEKTRUM gdzie przyjmują najlepsi lekaże w kraju.

----------


## Mikla

ja byłam w Optegrze w Łodzi, owszem obawy miałam ale maseczki, rękawiczki, ankiety, dezynfekcja na każdym kroku, mierzenie temperatury, ograniczona liczba pacjentów w pomieszczeniach wspólnych. Reżim sanitarny jest bezwzględnie przestrzegany i nie ma co się bać. także na prawdę korekcja wzroku nawet teraz jest super

----------


## MobilePhone

Ja myślę, ze każdy ktoś ma zaufanego jakiegoś lekarza. Bardzo polecam panią doktor Monikę dzięgielewską  :Wink: Świetny okulista.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam u dr Czubaka na operacji zaćmy  :Smile:  Głównie dlatego, ze niestety wzrok coraz bardziej mi się pogarszał, w klinice mega lens miałam robioną tę operację wszystko dobrze się skończyło i naprawdę dzięki badaniom i temu zabiegowi naprawdę mam teraz dobry wzrok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam okulistę w Krakowie. Doktor Marek Hanarz. Najlepszy u jakiego byłem! Specjalizuje się w leczeniu wielu chorób, na pewno pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*również polecam dr Hanarza  bardzo miły i zawsze wszystko chętnie tłumaczy, lekarz z powołania*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja szukam okulisty z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Nie takiego, który potrafi wyleczyć tylko jaskrę czy astygmatyzm, ale takiego, który potrafi pomóc w nierównej rogówce, bliźnie na rogówce, zwyrodnieniu brzeżnemu, bliznowaceniu podnabłokowemu. To wszystko na raz. Byłam u wielu okulistów, jedni nawet nie potrafili zauważyć blizny, którą widać gołym okiem. Szukam takiego który będzie umiał mi pomóc i chociaż zahamuje rozwój bliznowacenia a szczytem marzeń byłaby poprawa widzenia. Mieszkam w Poznaniu. W optegrze byłam u samego dr Grzeszkowiaka i nie jestem zadowolona, bo na każdej wizycie mówił co innego. Byłam też w Katowicach. 
Ktoś coś pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też dołączam do pytania, gdzie w tych właśnie okolicach

----------


## Pola88

Bardzo dobra jest pani dr Monika dzięgielwska, ale ona jest głównie okulistą dziecięcym. Hmm cięzko mi tutaj powiedzieć, bo ja miałam z  nia styczność dlatego, ze mój syn miał amblyopię. Może skontaktuj się z kliniką, opowiedz o swoim przypadku i wtedy przyjedź do kliniki. Ja bym tak zrobiła by nie marnować czasu na dojazd. Pani dr przyjmuję w swojej klinice w Warszawie Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka.

----------


## Tunika

Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Centrum Medyczne z Gdańska, z którego pomocy, usług sama korzystam - chodzi o klinikę Optis Gdańsk. Mają wykwalifikowany personel.

----------


## Radeczka

ja to polecam jednak Optegrę w Wawie - dobrze i dokładnie robią zabieg. a nawet mi się farneło bo trafiłam na znike jakąś i ciut mniej zabuliłam za zabieg

----------


## Wojciech_Król

Najlepsi okuliści przyjmują w ośrodku okulistycznym Spektrum. Polecam to miejsce każdemu kto zauważył jakiś problem ze wzrokiem. Ośrodek oferuje kompleksową opiekę najlepszych specjalistów oraz skuteczne zabiegi wykonywane nowoczesnym sprzętem.

----------


## Kazia88

Bardzo polecam równiez panią dr Monikę Dzięgielewską z Dzięgielewska Instytutu Oka. Jest wspaniałym okulistą dziecięcym  :Wink:

----------


## Beatricz

ja akurat zadowolona jestem z Optegry - bardzo dobra klinika, ja akurat znam tą we Wrocławiu i dr Nawrota. Uważam ze jest to dobry lekarz, z wielką wiedzą i dużym sercem. Super specjalista i gorąco polecam

----------


## Rafał1973

> Szukam okulisty z prawdziwego zdarzenia, super specjalisty !!!
> Mam problem z oczyma, bolą i są czerwone, wizyty w prywatnych klinikach nie pomagają, lekarze udają że wiedzą co mi jest, a ja nadal się z tym męczę.
> 
> Proszę o adresy i nazwiska super fachowców odnośnie leczenia oczu.


Polecam udać się do dr. Barchan-Tworek do salonu Oko Expert Kielce na ulicy Zagórskiej
Profesjonalna obsługa oraz pomoc od ręki

----------


## Tadeusz71

Polecam Krakowskie Centrum Okulistyki OCULUS. Przyjmują tam świetni okuliści, gabinet jest bobrze wyposażony.

----------


## Alexandra92

Moim zdaniem najlepsi okuliści przyjmują w Ośrodku Okulistyki Klinicznej SPEKTRUM. Ośrodek jest nowoczesny i dobrze wyposażony. Oferuje też bardzo szeroki wachlarz usług leczniczych i profilaktycznych. Polecam to miejsce.

----------


## Rilki

ja to akurat w Poznaniu w Optegrze robiłam laserową korekcję. Bardzo spoko była rozmowa kwalifikacyjna i bardzo rzeczowa. Szczerze mowiąc się cieszę ze zdecydowałam się na ten zabieg! mam w końcu dobry wzrok

----------


## Marteczka11

Moim zdaniem, mega dobrym okulistą jest pani doktor Monika Dzięgielewska. Bardzo kompetentny okulista.

----------


## Poleczka88

> Moim zdaniem, mega dobrym okulistą jest pani doktor Monika Dzięgielewska. Bardzo kompetentny okulista.


Ja widziałam tą panią dr w różnych programach telewizyjnych między innymi w dzień dobry tvn czy w pytanie na śniadanie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opowiem w skrocie bo historia dluga. 
Zacma, druga zacma. Przy zacmie lewe oko lekko uszkodzone. Wojwodzki Szpital Okulistyczny w Krakowie. Cos poszlo nie tak, duze cisnienie w oku przez dwa dni (ok 40 ) uszkodzony czesciowo nerw wzrokowy. To jeszcze nic, widze dobrze tylko w lewym czesciowo ograniczone pole widzenia. Przez kilka lat spokuj. Koniez 2020 do oczu wlazi mleko, cos jak zacma. Udaje sie do okulisty, kieruje mnie na tomograf OCT. Diagnoza: pod siatkowka powstaje blona ktora powoduje jak by zacme. Konieczna wiktetromia. Kieruje mnie do dr Mygi ordynatora okulistyki "Weis klinik " z Chorzowa. Pierwsza wizyta, konsultacja przed zabiegiem. Diagnoza pobiezna. Lewe sprawne w 50 % prawe w 80%. Na wizyte i pozniej jeszcze pol roku przyjechalem samochodem. Oprocz lekkiej mgly niezle widze. Pierwsza operacja lewego w lutym 2021. Po trzech tygodniach kontrola i powtorna operacja bo cos sie odkleilo. Po 3 tyg kontrola. sprawnosc oka ok 20 % i brak pola widzenia z prawej strony. Diagnoza. Tak musi zostac. Czerwiec 2021 prawe oko witrektomia.  W lewym byl gaz a teraz olej. Po piatej poprawce oko prawe na razie dalej z olejem i rozroznia tylko swiatlo i noc. Osoba stojaca 2 m z przodu niewidoczna. Prawie calkowity brak pola widzenia. Wszystko zalaserowane. Podejrzewam, ze po nastepnym zabiego strace wzrok w prawym oku calkowicie. Boje sie jechac na ten zabieg. Mieszkam w Krakowie a operacje mialem w Siemianowicach Slaskich. Kazdy zabieg dojazd 500 zl. 
Zawsze mi sie wydawalo, ze operacje sa w celu  : ratowania zycia, naprawy uszkodzonej czesci ciala, podtrzymania zycia w przypadku np chorob rakowych. Tymczasem moje operacje byly zaprzeczeniem tego. One zabraly mi wzrok. Chcialem ten olej ( juz jest 3 miesiac ) usunac w Krakowie. Niestety pani dr z szpitala z oddzialu siatkowkowego odmowila tlumaczac, ze tak zmasakrowanego oka nie podejmuje sie operowac. Niech konczy kto zaczal. Czyli dr Myga ordynator z Weis Klinik w Chorzowie. Moze ma ktos jakas konstruktywna rade dla mnie?

----------

